# New to the "hood"...



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome! Tell us a little about yourself! Do you have any horses?


----------



## CANKLES (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Jillyann!  Alas, I have no horses at this time, and I admit that I am soooooo GREEN when it comes to my horse-know-how, but I am determined to learn all I can. I used to have a much loved, really cute, but really *crabby* Welsh Mountain Pony when I was _much _younger. I was a completely untrained, yet decent rider at the time, but now I'm planning on taking all the riding lessons that I can afford. I'm looking into getting a draft and I have my eye on a rescue Percheron. I've been researching _like mad_ for months now, and learning all I can from books, the net, but mostly from people I know who have their own horses. Here in Kentucky, there are TONS of people who love and own horses, and these people provide a wealth of information about horse ownership. I've been viewing this site for a couple of hours now, and there is so much great info here to be had. I'll probably be asking a lot of really dumb questions!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Lol, there's no suck thing as a dumb question if you're willing to learn! Welcome! It's nice to have new members, and people who want to know more about horses before they just buy any old one. =) Good luck finding a horse!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You will learn a lot here! I promise you that!! haha


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Aug 23, 2009)

hi! I'm Aki Joy. I've been english riding for about a year and right know I'm learning how to jump. I have a really great barn. My riding teacher is breaking a bay pony with a white blaze that I'm hoping to lease. I was also wondering if you had any advice about jumping in a canter because I'm having a little bit of trouble.


----------



## CANKLES (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, Nita! Jillyann, I've already learned things from this site! 

OK...here's my first silly question that I've been too shy to ask. I've heard a lot of people refer to a horse as being a "good husband horse". So far, I've just nodded and pretended to know what that meant. 

I've tried to look this term up, but with no luck.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome!

My understanding of a good husband horse is that it'll pretty much take care of it's rider with limited direction from the rider but I could be wrong.


----------



## CANKLES (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, Wallaby! Your answer makes sense, and is better than what my imagination was coming up with!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep, she answered it pretty well. A husband horse is basically a horse you can do anything on.


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hi! I'm new*

oops, sorry. I'm supposed to start a new thread.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and welcome the ride


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

CANKLES said:


> Hello, everyone! What a great site; lots of good advice and nice people. I'm pleased to meet you all.


You obviously haven't encountered me yet.


----------

